# Metropolis



## Foxbat (Dec 9, 2004)

Made in 1927 (Silent)
Directed by *Fritz Lang.*
The ‘Fully Restored, Digitally Remastered’ DVD

Metropolis is a movie I can only describe as a survivor. Since its original release, it has been through many rebirths. The original edit is forgotten and, what we have here is an approximation of how it may have been put together. There are two sources for this ‘re-master’: One being the surviving film as it was known for many years. Two, a discovery a few years ago of additional footage. It was known that parts of the film were missing and this ‘new’ footage was bolted on in what seemed like the most logical manner. 

Its most notable guises in recent times  are the eighties colourised version with modern soundtrack and this, which is probably as close as it will ever get to the original.


The film itself is based on some basic concepts: love communication, trust, the strength of the  Human spirit. The City in which this film is based is split in two: the rich people living in a magical wonderland of skyscrapers, palaces, gardens  and scientific marvels. Then there are  the poor slave workers who, almost like automatons, are forced to keep the machines running deep underground The world of Metropolis is a powder keg, but the rich are blind to this state of affairs as they spend their time at play or lounging in splendour. *Maria*, the daughter of a worker,  tries to make things better.  She urges peace where there is resentment, and pleads for the workers to await the arrival of a mediator who can unite the two factions without bloodshed.

*Rotwang*, a bitter scientist works in conjunction with the leader of the rich people to discredit her and bring about the downfall of the worker’s movement that has grown around her appeals for equality. But the scientist’s plan fails when Maria’s robot replica incites the workers to revolt and destroy everything in sight.

The story is skilfully executed by the direction of Lang and is superbly augmented with special effects I can only describe as stunning for its time. Even today, the robot creation scene is a wonderful piece of filming and has become an icon of Black and White Cinema. 

What really makes the movie is its sheer scale. The city comes across as vast and soul-less, the undergound work areas as labyrinths akin to Hell. It’s one of those films that has become a piece of history in itself.

I don’t usually go in for DVD extras, but  the second disc of bonus material is genuinely interesting to the affirmed fan. A particular favourite of mine is the documentary showing ingenious way in which Lang and his team depicted such a breathtaking cityscape at such an early time in Cinema’s evolution.

Inspired by the Manhatten skyline, it has among its fans Hitler and Goebbels who first saw it in 1933 when they came to power (please don’t let that put you off). The Nazis tried to get Lang to make films for them and, to his credit, he immediately packed his bags and headed for Hollywood. 

In conclusion: This is a triumph of early German Cinema, a triumph for Fritz Lang, and a monument to simplicity and beauty. One of my all-time favourites.


----------



## polymorphikos (Dec 9, 2004)

Interesting side note: Absolution by Muse works as a soundtrack from the first caption, and after that if you put on Permmanent by Joy Division the scene where Rotwang is trying to nab Maria is accompanied by "She's Lost Control".

A classic film, well-executed and gorgeous, and just a tad Wellsian. Good call.


----------



## jenna (Dec 19, 2004)

i love this one. i took a while to get into it, but by the end i was riveted. very well made film.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 20, 2004)

My brother has this, and made me watch it one night; whacked out music etc, this thing is a visual feast if nothing else.


----------



## Neil040 (Jan 9, 2005)

Excellent review Fox.. Metropolis is one of the true greats of cinema and once seen never forgotten


----------



## jenna (Jan 20, 2005)

i was in Vegas last week, and in one of the hotels they had this movie art shop with a bunch of painted movie posters, and they had an unbelievably big Metropolis one, it must have been like 3m tall! it was beautiful... my sister had to literally drag me away from it!!


----------



## ray gower (Mar 26, 2006)

Fritz Lang's film, Metropolis, based on Thea von Harbou's novel, is heralded as the original Science Fiction film of the a future distopian society, has inspired and grandfathered thousands of emulations from The Prisoner through The Matrix.

A pity it is a silent movie and I'm no means convinced even Peter Jackson could do a good job in modernising it and leave the oppresive moodiness intact.

But take away the pictures and insert words for a radio play interpretation and you get the most vivid impressions of regimented society and how it is happening.
For the average pap serviced TV viewer, wanting something a little different the BBC play must be worth a try?

It is available from http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/fridayplay/pip/84ocb/


----------



## Dave (Mar 8, 2007)

I just watched a version of the Fritz Lang film (there are several missing pieces that need written filler so that it makes sense.) I thought it was okay if a trifle too long - that Peter Jackson idea is not wrong on that front.

Oppressive moodiness is a good description for it too. Even the love story fails to overcome that. The actors work hard without the use of voice. Facial expressions tell everything, even from behind you see shoulders rising to mean 'I don't know'.

What surprised me most was the visual effects: The organic nature of the workers and the Heart machine was almost like Star Trek Borg at their Regenerating stations. The City with it's skyscrapers, airplanes, traffic jams and aerial railways was very Star Wars Coruscant. The transference of the face of Maria to the Machine Man was better than any black and white version of Frankenstein's Monster's awakening.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 8, 2007)

I remember watching an anime film called Metropolis, and I think it was based on the Fritz Lang film. I don't know how closely it follows the original story, but I remember thinking it was a good film.  I was impressed by the quality of the animation, too.


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 21, 2007)

My first viewing of Metropolis (a bad 80-minute hack job available in the seventies) inspired me to track down the original book by Lang's wife, Thea Von Harbou, and to create an illustrated version of the novel, before moving on to writing years later!  The book makes much of the movie clearer, especially the "issues" between Rotgang and Joh Frederson that led to so much of the movie's conflict.

Personally, I thought the new version would have been better served by including stills of some of the missing scenes spliced into place in the movie (this was done in another restored film years ago), including a few from the second DVD stills, to make the visual experience a bit more comprehensive.  I remember one photo from the Moroder film that would have been excellent for that, and scenes of Josaphat's fight with Slim would have been good there, too.  (Not that anyone asked me...)

Other than that, a beautiful restoration and history, worth adding to anyone's film collection (Sci-Fi or not).


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 21, 2007)

Talysia said:


> I remember watching an anime film called Metropolis, and I think it was based on the Fritz Lang film. I don't know how closely it follows the original story, but I remember thinking it was a good film.



The amine _Metropolis_ was based on the film's concept, and deviated notably from there, but it was a well-done film.  I'd love to see someone do a newer anime take, in a more realistic style (ala _Ghost In The Shell_ or _The Animatrix_), and closer to the original story.


----------



## Foxbat (May 22, 2007)

> My first viewing of Metropolis (a bad 80-minute hack job available in the seventies) inspired me to track down the original book by Lang's wife, Thea Von Harbou, and to create an illustrated version of the novel, before moving on to writing years later! The book makes much of the movie clearer, especially the "issues" between Rotgang and Joh Frederson that led to so much of the movie's conflict.


 
Interesting. Is either book available? I find it hard to resist anything to do with early German cinema (please don't ask me why this is.....I really don't have a clue)


----------



## j d worthington (May 22, 2007)

Foxbat: Thea's novel has had multiple printings, so it shouldn't be difficult to track down. You may want to go for one of the older printings, though, as I've seen mixed reactions to the "75th anniversary" edition....


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 22, 2007)

Foxbat said:


> Interesting. Is either book available? I find it hard to resist anything to do with early German cinema (please don't ask me why this is.....I really don't have a clue)


I don't know if anyone is publishing the book now... you might try searching at Amazon or other used book sources for _Metropolis_, by Thea Von Harbou.  I believe the story is considered Public Domain now.

If, by the other one, you mean my illustrated treatment... I created a 100-page graphic novel of the story, with a modernized look but faithful to the original text, years ago.  I've never gotten it published, and frankly, its quality is all over the place... I was in my late teens when I did it, and hadn't yet realized that I wasn't going to make it as a graphic artist when I grew up...


----------



## Foxbat (May 22, 2007)

Steve and jd: Thanks to you both for the info. I'll have a go tracking down Thea's book. 

Shame about yours Steve - The visuals of Metropolis are such that it would probably translate pretty well to Graphic Novel format.


----------



## Steve Jordan (May 22, 2007)

Yeah... but not the way I did it!


----------

